# What is a Serotta Colorado LT



## PhotonDon (Jul 12, 2004)

I found what I think would be a great bike for my daughter. I know Serotta only in a general way, but don't know what "LT" means. The owner says it is built more for comfort, but I would like to hear it here as well. I don't want to buy something inappropriate for her.

Thanks for your input
Don


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Colorado LT is lugged steel, Tange Prestige tubing.

what would make it 'inappropriate'...?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Re-post your question over at the Paceline Forum.

That's the former home of the Serotta Forums until Serotta closed it's doors.

The forum is loaded with Serotta fans that can tell you everything you want to know about the Colorado LT. There's also a link to various year catalogs, which might help.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

Colorado Lt Update - The Paceline Forum 

Here is a link to one I had refurbished by Serotta on the pace line forum. Should be a link to a pdf of the original brochure there too.


----------

